# 1969 Sears Suburban SS12 restoration



## bobcat2 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello all,

Hope this is in the right place, I didn't see a dedicated restoration forum.

Last fall I picked up a running '69 SS12 with plow, wheel weights, chains, and two parts engines for $75. My plan was to tinker with it and make it a dedicated snow plowing tractor for my driveway, but the more I thought about it, the more I wanted to do a frame up restoration not only to have something that looks good, but to also replace all of the wear parts from the last 50 years and to know the machine inside and out.

Along the way, I picked up a deck, mule drive, and a parts tractor for another $50.

Here is what I'm starting with...
















I've got 90% of it torn down and painted, I decided to go with IH white and Kubota orange.

I've run into a lot of issues along the way, I had to cut the steering wheel off, luckily I can get an aftermarket unit pretty easy. I broke 4 bolts holding the transaxle in, I ended up drilling them out and using helical inserts. I've ruined the drive pulley getting it off to replace the oil seal behind it...I'm still searching for that. I've learned a lot about how hard parts are to source for a Tecumseh hh120, but I haven't been stumped yet.

Here's a few pics of teardown and bodywork...










































Here are a few of some finished parts...





























A few of the engine...























































I decided to go with Deestone ags on the rear end tri-ribs on the front, I'm gonna load the rears with RV antifreeze and use the 30 lb wheel weights.

Its been a fun project so far, and I'll try to keep adding pictures and write ups as I go.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a great place to create your thread. We all enjoy a great restoration, especially on someone else's dime!!
It's looking good. Keep us up to date on your progress. When you are done, don't forget to put a few pictures and a summary of your experience in the "Tractor" registry at the top of the page.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The price on the late 60's Suburbans has gone through the roof the last couple of years. They've become a hot model for restorations in the last 5 years. For $75 and all that came with it, you found somebody that didn't know what they had in the way of a machine. As proof, check out what this Knucklehead is asking on E-bay right now and he's got 8 "watchers".... $150 for a bare chassis
https://www.ebay.com/itm/143450762718

I'm sure you know by now that they were built by Roper and branded for Sears. As far as the Tecumseh goes, parts are tough for any of the HH series engines.

When you get that nice shiny paint job back together, take a look at these guys out of Texas for a nice set of replica decals that will really make that machine pop for $50 + shipping

http://www.maplehunterdecalstexas.com/searssuburban121968-1969.aspx


----------



## bobcat2 (Aug 15, 2019)

The guy knew what he had, he just wanted it to go to a good home, lol. I have the decal guys bookmarked, just wish they had the dash decal, I have to get it somewhere else, its $40 by itself. My big hangup at the moment is a drive pulley.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Try contacting these guys. I've had real good luck with them over the years. Pulleys, for older machines, can be really tough to find. I probably had over 100 pulleys I got rid of last fall when I remodeled the shop. I kept some of the really odd ones for that very reason. Post a picture of the pully you need, along with the dimensions, and I'll check what I have left.
https://www.ebay.com/str/The-Pulley-Company?_pgn=4&rt=nc

These guys might have the pulley you need also. They're a pretty big mower salvage yard in PA
http://pattonacres.com/

Have you checked with Hapco in Southern Indiana for the dash decal?(Historic American Parts Company - HapcoParts.com). They specialize in JD restoration decals, but they also put out LAGT Magazine, so they might be able to point you to someone else that will have what you need.


----------



## bobcat2 (Aug 15, 2019)

I sent Patton acres an email. I found a local guy who pulls with suburbans, he pulls the factory pulleys off and puts smaller ones on, he's gonna dig around this weekend and see if he has one.


----------



## bobcat2 (Aug 15, 2019)

Since I have a parts unit with wheels, I may get another set of ags and run duals to maybe eliminate some of my weed eating, as it is, it takes me 3 hours to do the bank around my property, and I ain't getting any younger, lol.

Another project I may take on is fabricating my self propelled snowblower to mount up to my tractor. Maybe make a type of quick connector to hook up to my plow. I plan on using the existing snowblower engine to run it. Saw where another guy did it, and the whole point of me restoring the tractor is to avoid using the snowblower.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bobcat2 said:


> Since I have a parts unit with wheels, I may get another set of ags and run duals to maybe eliminate some of my weed eating, as it is, it takes me 3 hours to do the bank around my property, and I ain't getting any younger, lol.
> 
> Another project I may take on is fabricating my self propelled snowblower to mount up to my tractor. Maybe make a type of quick connector to hook up to my plow. I plan on using the existing snowblower engine to run it. Saw where another guy did it, and the whole point of me restoring the tractor is to avoid using the snowblower.


Came across this the other day, local pickup only unless you could contact the guy and work a deal. He does say he ships "6 days a week" at the bottom of the ad, and in his e-bay store he's got a complete frame listed as "willing to ship", so maybe it would be worth checking out. In his e-bay store, he has 4 pages of Suburban parts (go to his store and type SEARS in the search box). He appears to be running some sort of mower salvage operation up in CT. He *DOES* have some pulleys listed. The factory blower units are getting really tough to find. I've seen them go for $400 and not in nearly this condition

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333489870841

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-1972-...028411?hash=item4d93bb9ebb:g:Pi8AAOSwEeBc1bMZ


----------



## bobcat2 (Aug 15, 2019)

I may be able to fabricate something up to use the tractors engine from the mule drive, but it's a 33" snowblower with a 12 hp engine. Sometimes I get into that slushy stuff the state plows me in with and it can bog down as a standalone unit let alone trying to run the tractor and snowblower off of a single 12 hp engine. And as winter drags on, I can build up quite a snow wall, I need all the power I can get when I start chewing into it when it starts to warm up.

I keep a look out for a snowblower attachment, but they are far and few between. Either they want to sell the attachment with the tractor, or the standalone unit isn't in the best of shape.

I think it'll make a neat project for me and my son.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Check that e-bay listing I just sent you.... $190 for a factory blower unit and it's way better than most I've seen


----------



## FBirchmeier (Sep 12, 2021)

New on the forum and relatively new SS12 owner, here. Looking for any leads on a snowblower attachment or an alternate route. Please help!!


----------



## Lindsey (May 4, 2021)

bobcat2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope this is in the right place, I didn't see a dedicated restoration forum.
> 
> ...


Hi are there any updates on this project???


----------

